# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  جيناكم يا حبايبنا

## ود البقعة

*رمضان كريم عليكم وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم
أولا اشكر الأخ الحبيب منعم على المساعدة لعودتي لبيتي ولأجمل خوة 
الحقيقة نسيت كلمة المرور وحاولت بكل الطرق ارجع للمنبر ما خليت رقم تلفون ولا تاريخ ميلاد غايتو كل الطرق نودي الى الحبيب منعم مشكور يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مرحب بعودتك حبيبنا ماجد نورت المنبر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الف مرحب بعودتك حبيبنا ماجد نورت المنبر



تسلم حبيبنا منعم 
ان شاءالله عودة قوية
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

رمضان كريم عليكم وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم
أولا اشكر الأخ الحبيب منعم على المساعدة لعودتي لبيتي ولأجمل خوة 
الحقيقة نسيت كلمة المرور وحاولت بكل الطرق ارجع للمنبر ما خليت رقم تلفون ولا تاريخ ميلاد غايتو كل الطرق نودي الى الحبيب منعم مشكور يا صفوة



حبييييينا ود البقعة 
اخباااااااارك ورمضان كريم
نورت يا زول يا راقي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

حبييييينا ود البقعة 
اخباااااااارك ورمضان كريم
نورت يا زول يا راقي



اخونا الحبيب الحجاج مشتاقين يا قلب والله ليكم وحشة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أهلين وسهلين ود البقعة
عوداً حميداً مستطاب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوووووه حبيبنا ماجد َود البقعة مشتاقين يازعيم
عودا حميدا وحمد لله على السلامة يا رائع نورتنا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

أهلين وسهلين ود البقعة
عوداً حميداً مستطاب




يا هلا
بالحبيب الصفوة الراقي علي سنجة مشتاقين والله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

أهلين وسهلين ود البقعة
عوداً حميداً مستطاب




يا هلا بالحبيب علي سنجة مشتاقين يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اوووووه حبيبنا ماجد َود البقعة مشتاقين يازعيم
عودا حميدا وحمد لله على السلامة يا رائع نورتنا



حبيبنا كسلاوي عسلاوي مشتاقين والله
                        	*

----------

